# Resident Evil 0 Zero HD Remaster announced for early 2016



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2015)

Oh, not again.
Remasters are Evil: Zero (originality)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2015)

I think I still have a gamecube copy of RE0 but I mainly only went through the motions with this game as I was playing all the ones I could on the GC. Might have to give this version a go when it appears.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2015)

Capcom logic
Remaking a game a game = good
Making a new megaman game = bad


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 26, 2015)

It was teased some months ago with the RE1 PS4 Theme.
I'd play it on PC but they make it unplayable on older GPUs.... guess i'll stick with PS3.


----------



## chartube12 (May 26, 2015)

But I hate RE: ZERO!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 26, 2015)

Because the Wii U is weaker than the Xbox 360, there's no port


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 26, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Because the Wii U is weaker than the Xbox 360, there's no port


 
No, its because it sells like shit.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Because the Wii U is weaker than the Xbox 360, there's no port


It was on Wii though and that went great






(#sarcasm)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Capcom logic
> Remaking a game a game = good
> Making a new megaman game = bad



Why would Capcom want to make a new megaman game?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 26, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> No, its because it sells like shit.


 

Sarcasm detectors have been known to malfunction late at night it seems.


----------



## Duo8 (May 26, 2015)

So RE Zero Zero?


----------



## tony_2018 (May 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Why would Capcom want to make a new megaman game?


 

True, there is no other way to re-invent a 2d game. If the gameplay is the same then I'd rather play it on emulators.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Why would Capcom want to make a new megaman game?


Your right. Its not like there are a bunch of people who feel like they killed him off. Capcom has been great with mega man over the past 5 years


----------



## the_randomizer (May 26, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Your right. Its not like there are a bunch of people who feel like they killed him off. Capcom has been great with mega man over the past 5 years


 

Well, Capcom did kill off Megaman Legends 3, surely, that can't be a good sign of things to come.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, Capcom did kill off Megaman Legends 3, surely, that can't be a good sign of things to come.


Well Legends 3 wasn't going to be important anyway. Not like it was going to conclude a series which was on a cliff hanger for 10 years


----------



## Abdelatif (May 26, 2015)

I wannt 
*Resident Evil 3 Nemesis HD Remaster *


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Your right. Its not like there are a bunch of people who feel like they killed him off. Capcom has been great with mega man over the past 5 years


Trying to appease the megaman fanbase is not something I would like to do. Equally I would not disagree that there are many vocal fans of megaman, whether than translates into a profit, much less a profit worth tasking your limited amount of programmers to obtain, is a different matter though.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 26, 2015)

how do they think this could possibly sell without upgrading the gamemechanics to be more like killzone or any other cool first person shooter?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Trying to appease the megaman fanbase is not something I would like to do. Equally I would not disagree that there are many vocal fans of megaman, whether than translates into a profit, much less a profit worth tasking your limited amount of programmers to obtain, is a different matter though.


Agreed
Just saying that i personally hate how companies remake games rather than making original ones although it is a much better business descension to remake as it costs a lot less


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 26, 2015)

On last gen but not WiiU AGAIN?

Capcoms trolling at this point.


----------



## Ryupower (May 26, 2015)

a lot more capcom remastered are coming as
http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2015/05/18/more-capcom-hd-remakes-might-be-incoming/


----------



## leon315 (May 26, 2015)

LMFAO! crapcom's N°1 about remasters, remakes and remaster of remakes


----------



## porshionXmato (May 26, 2015)

And where's the Wii U version? *sigh* Capcom? More like As*com lately...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 26, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> On last gen but not WiiU AGAIN?
> 
> Capcoms trolling at this point.


Wii U is not manure enough!

Btw, love that Capcom logo!


----------



## CathyRina (May 26, 2015)

Title : "Resident Evil 0 Zero ..."
T-hug pls dont't


----------



## Steena (May 26, 2015)

Lazy fucks only port the GC REs so they don't have to do actual work.

Where's my RE2 HD? REmake HD sold well enough to justify remaking them from scratch, but I guess they want to milk the cash cow further.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Wii U is not manure enough!
> 
> Btw, love that Capcom logo!


 
Wii U owners already can play this.
It will be the same shit with improved rendering resolution.
If you want the improved rendering resolution now, put the aforementioned version on Dolphin, why waiting 2016 for playing the same old shit from 2002?



Steena said:


> Lazy fucks only port the GC REs so they don't have to do actual work.
> Where's my RE2 HD? REmake HD sold well enough to justify remaking them from scratch, but I guess they want to milk the cash cow further.


 
That would be OK only if they throw away the outdated game mechanics and fixed PoV cameras, and remake the game for real.
But even better, what they said in the past: Please Stop the Ports (even if it doesn't just apply to PSP anymore).


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2015)

I'm quite happy about this, I never managed to get the Gamecube version and I sure am not going to play the game with a Wii Mote, so this is perfect for me. As for the Wii U complainers, just grab the Wii version - it works fine on the Wii U.


----------



## Harsky (May 26, 2015)

At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if Capcom remasters P.N.03 instead of remaking RE2 or 3.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2015)

Fucking CAPCOM so focused into the dairy bussiness, it is not a videogames company anymore.
Well, at least they still don't fall to the lows of KONAMI, I suppose I should be grateful.
I want new games, make me want to buy a new console already!

- Due to the lack of games goes to replay ME3 on Wii U... Oh fuck, I don't remember these awful FPS... Wait, I played it on PC originally... Fuck last gen consoles.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 26, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Wii U owners already can play this.
> It will be the same shit with improved rendering resolution.
> If you want the improved rendering resolution now, put the aforementioned version on Dolphin, why waiting 2016 for playing the same old shit from 2002?


 
That there is.

I'm not sure what the end game of Wii U owners that complain that it's not coming to the Wii U is for, because they've proven to not support third party games so it's no surprise they've desist from developing for it. I've too quit trying to support third party games on the Wii U since the only good ones were released during 2012-13.


----------



## Bonny (May 26, 2015)

Oh well... i was really grateful for the HD remastered version of Biohazard, but Biohazard Zero? One of the worst parts of the whole series. I recently played it again on Gamecube, and i still don't like it. It's the first RE which sabotaged the original survival horror feeling, cause: You're not alone. There's always you're partner with you, and there is this shitty item-swapping i also don't like. A real HD *remake* of RE2 would be great. But this is surley too much work for Capcom


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2015)

Oh boy another remake and once again continuing to drag Gen 7 into 2016!
I am so proud of you Crapcom!


----------



## Sheimi (May 26, 2015)

They'll probably update textures, models. During the process will somehow break the FPS and it'll lag.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 26, 2015)

Someone sell the Metroid Prime license to Capcom please.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 26, 2015)

Let me guess...

"For all current gen consoles"
Excluding Wii U, right?

Fuck you, Capcom. XD
I will still sue your ass for false advertising.

I want both HD games in Wii U, too.


----------



## Margen67 (May 26, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Oh boy another remake and once again continuing to drag Gen 7 into 2016!
> I am so proud of you Crapcom!


Best part is it's probably a shitty port for PC
console parity ftw /s


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Best part is it's probably a shitty port for PC
> console parity ftw /s


Even when they downgrade and wash out a game so it runs both in PC and consoles, parity never exists, as remarked by this experience I sadly went through today:


sarkwalvein said:


> - Due to the lack of games goes to replay ME3 on Wii U... Oh fuck, I don't remember these awful FPS... Wait, I played it on PC originally... Fuck last gen consoles.


Worst part, the Wii U version ran way smoother than PS3... Poor PS3 peasants... (and what happened last gen between PC and consoles, will be repeated this gen).


----------



## the_randomizer (May 26, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Someone sell the Metroid Prime license to Capcom please.


 

So they can ruin and kill off the franchise like Megaman?


----------



## Bimmel (May 26, 2015)

Harsky said:


> At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if Capcom remasters P.N.03 instead of remaking RE2 or 3.


You got me hooked. That ass in HD. 

..hey, don't look at me like that. It was everything the game had to offer!


----------



## LightyKD (May 26, 2015)

Again,

Fuck you, Capcom! Fuck you!

Sincerely,
A Wii U owner


----------



## Axido (May 26, 2015)

Another Capcom game I'll definitely skip. I wouldn't even trust them making a decent Megaman game. The lost the personnel for that job long ago.
This is why I'm curious how Mighty No. 9 will turn out. And if even that game won't cut it, we still got a few guys making very good fan games (i.e. Megaman X Street Fighter, Megaman Unlimited, Megapony...).


----------



## tbb043 (May 26, 2015)

Abdelatif said:


> I wannt
> *Resident Evil 3 Nemesis HD Remaster *



That would require actual effort on their part to make, so not gon' happen.


----------



## JFTS (May 26, 2015)

This is great news! I have completed the Resident Evil Remake many times, but Zero only once. It's about time I played it again.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 26, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> So they can ruin and kill off the franchise like Megaman?


Exactly! No, but so they can make a Metroid Prime Trilogy HD remaster.


----------



## Harsky (May 26, 2015)

Oh boy, I can't wait for the remaster of Resident Evil Gaiden that was released on the Gameboy Color ahahahaaha..... hmm.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait for the remaster of Resident Evil Gaiden that was released on the Gameboy Color ahahahaaha..... hmm.



Please. You know you want them to finish and port the cancelled GBC title ( http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/891/ ) and release that.


----------



## goober (May 27, 2015)

This is basically why I bought Resident Evil remake on PC so I could hope for this to happen and maybe, with great hope and desperation, see Code Veronica make its way to PC. Then I'd be ok with them remaking 2 and 3 just so long as it explicitly doesn't look like 4/5/6 Revelations 1/2 and more like the RE and 0 remakes, just with less brown.

Crappy polygons and textures versus semi-render-looking quality crappy polygons.... it's a no brainer to me so of course that means Capcom will mess it up.

And for everyone complaining about yet another remake... I point you towards Resident Evil 5, 6 and Revelations. Very much unique entries and very much awful and beyond terrible from a Resident Evil perspective. If they can't do anything right, they might as well re-release what they did do right on modern platforms, specifically PC so they can live on forever and be taken cared of properly.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 27, 2015)

I'll want a fixed version of Resident Evil Outbreak in HD


----------



## billzo (May 27, 2015)

goober said:


> Very much unique entries and very much awful and beyond terrible from a Resident Evil perspective. If they can't do anything right, they might as well re-release what they did do right on modern platforms, specifically PC so they can live on forever and be taken cared of properly.


 
Yes! I'm excited that they are returning to their original games on modern platforms, specifically so they can be appreciated in higher quality for a long time. The newest Resident Evil games are definitely "unique entries", but I never considered them to include almost any of the things about the Resident Evil franchise that I'd grown to love.

Hopefully the PC will see a fantastic port, but even if not, maybe some texture hacks and other mods will give it what it deserves...


----------



## aeolus426 (May 31, 2015)

To all of you complaining, can you kindly please shut the hell up.
I was hoping for this because i never owned a gamecube and never got to play this. the ps3 is only my 5th console (2nd console bought new) i didnt have money as a kid and my father wouldn't just buy me anything i want. i'd rather have a re-release than deal with 2nd hand gamecubes/wii dying on me and paying like $60 for a like new copy. now that i have money and can make my own choices i dont like buying used unless i really have to.

(no i'm not an early adopter either, so dont lump me with those dumb asses that wait outside stores)


----------



## T-hug (Jun 8, 2015)

First trailer released:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2015)

A somewhat spoiler light trailer. I am half impressed.


----------

